# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Fluconazin opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Fluconazin,
czy ktoś stosował przy przewlekłej kandydozie pochwy ?? jest skuteczny ?? piszcie bo czuję się już trochę bezsilna jeżeli chodzi o tą dolegliwość ...

----------

